# Duck with chickens??



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

Ok I was looking on BYC and apparently you can have 1 Duck with chickens!! I have 5 hens (2 are new as within 2 weeks 2 passed away) and I would LOVE just 1 duck! I've heard of ducks thinking theyre chickens and I think that seems great! Would the duck just need a kiddie pool to swim in? (I know they poop alot so lots of changing water) But could I stop my chickens from getting in any way) Or should I just not have it deep (Like as deep as I bathe them in?)


----------



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

I think it's a great idea as long as you put a ramp in the water that if the chickens do go for swim they can get out safely...


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

You can keep ducks with chickens if the ducks are female. Male ducks, drakes, can and often do kill chicken hens trying to breed them if they don't have enough females of their own kind around so be careful and get it already sexed! 

Also the reason most people do not mix the two is the fact ducks are MESSY. They will drain any waterer you have... in minutes.... so you can't keep water in the coop (unless you want a HUGE mess every day and likely mites from the moisture!) You can give them a kiddie pool in the warmer months and a bucket (they need to be able to submerge their whole beak to clean crud out of their nostrils) during the colder months. I have both and they live together fine but they have a very large space and keep away from each other... they'd rather be with their own. I have known people who had drakes kill hens...


----------

